# Warm Bodies - Die ersten vier Minuten aus dem Zombie-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Warm Bodies - Die ersten vier Minuten aus dem Zombie-Film*

					Die Verfilmung des gleichnamigen Erfolgsromans Warm Bodies von Isaac Marion stellt den Kinogängern den wohl charmantesten Untoten aller Zeiten vor, Zombie R (Nicholas Hoult). Dieser verliebt sich in dem romantischen Zombie-Thriller vor der Kulisse des post-apokalyptischen Amerikas mit seinen kollabierten Hochhäusern, verrosteten Autowracks und zerstörten Highways in Julie (Teresa Palmer), die jedoch ausgerechnet ein Mensch ist...

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Warm Bodies - Die ersten vier Minuten aus dem Zombie-Film*


----------



## cryzen (3. Januar 2013)

Das sieht so Öde aus und die Story ist naja nicht besonders, kein Kinofilm eher ein kp was ich mit mir anzufangen habe Film


----------



## DiZER (3. Januar 2013)

gebt mir das selbe budget und ich machs besser.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.
Gibts die Vier Minuten auch auf Deutsch ?


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

Naja... ist eben auch so eine Teenie-Schmonzette, der blasse Kerl ist nur diesmal kein Vampir, sondern ein Zombie mit Gefühlen - und Hirn. Das kommt eben davon, wenn man zuviel Gehirn nascht. Du bist, was du isst - iss dich schlau. 
Fällt wohl unter "Romantic Horror".


----------



## Heumond (4. Januar 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> Das sieht so Öde aus und die Story ist naja nicht besonders, kein Kinofilm eher ein kp was ich mit mir anzufangen habe Film


 
Naja hier geht es mal nicht darum möglichst viele Zombies abzuschlachten bzw. zu zeigen wie die Zombies die Menschen naschen insofern ist es für ein Zombiefilm etwas neues. Ich finde die Idee echt nett. Ich denke der Film wir auch eher unter Komödie laufen als unter Horror, Drama oder sonstetwas. Werde ihn mir aber auch erst als DVD kaufen.


----------

